# Wanted-Kenpo Instructor near Southbend, Indiana



## Arizona Angel (Oct 14, 2008)

I am moving in about three weeks to Niles, Michigan.  I am looking for a Kenpo instructor near me.  I am close to the Indiana boarder if anyone has any information on schools in that area.

Thanks


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Oct 14, 2008)

Your post caught my eye because I was born in that part of the world, still have a few cousins there, and came to arizona quite a few years ago. I googled and did not find much. Maybe best to check the local listings when you arrive? Here is one I came across. Good Luck!

http://www.peakfast.com/martialarts


----------



## Arizona Angel (Mar 18, 2013)

Wish I'd seen this much sooner. Would have liked to check it out.


----------



## shima (Apr 28, 2013)

I lived in Northwest Indiana for about 7 years and when I moved to California, one of my martial arts colleagues from Indiana told me to look for a Kenpo school because we didn't have any near where we lived (I studied TKD and SCJ while in Indiana). I hope you find something that works for you!


----------

